# Adding Lemon To Drinking Water



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi everyone 
Im planning to add lemon to drinking water as a supplement for vitamin c ...Will it be a good idea ??


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Probably not.



> Pigeons produce their own vitamin C in the body; in other words, vitamin C is not required in food. It is produced in the liver and helps produce antibodies to fight pathogenic organisms. It works in close relationship with vitamin A; should there be a deficiency of vitamin A, the production of vitamin C will be diminished.


"Pigeons" by M. Vriends

(Vitamin A comes in peas, corn, carrots and greens)


----------



## jeweel (Jul 4, 2011)

Uhu. 
You can give it for citric acid.


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

jeweel :- ya ur right it may be added for citric acid to make the gut acidic for fighting against bacterial diseases......
John D :- But pigeon fanciers here in my country feed Vitamin C powder in water...so i thought may be lemon could be a good alternative ??  They told me after deworming I should feed vitamin c


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Nazmul

A normally healthy bird doesn't need it, but if you're talking about a bird that's been unwell, then it could be a little different.

If a bird is or has been sick, or treated with some medications, then it may need supplementary vitamin C (particularly if the liver has been affected, as that's where the bird produces it). In fact, if a bird has been sick it could probably do with more than just vitamin C.


----------



## jeweel (Jul 4, 2011)

After deworming you should give vitamin supplements ... not only vitamin c but all that you can..


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

OK thank you very much John D and jeweel ...speaking of vitamins so how should one give vitamins to their pigeons...My pigeons dont go out so how often should I give them vitamins ..Are multivitamins a good idea ? I want to know about the dose as well ..I have dewormed my pigeons today so I wanted to know what vitamins I should give..


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Most effective are multivitamins for pigeons which can be mixed in with the food. The powder is usually water-soluble, too, which may be OK if the treated water is the only water they get.

The vitamins should be for pigeons (or at least, for birds), not human-type vitamins, as the dose and the balance of ingredients is specifically formulated for them.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would wait to give vitamins till after the deworming..which usually needs to be done twice different days as per directions.. to much stuff could upset their systems and cause poor droppings.


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

Arent their any human equivalent to these multivitamins ? It is very hard to find multivitamins for birds or pigeons here in my country..


----------



## jeweel (Jul 4, 2011)

You could find for poultry. Wish it will work.


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

Are the human equivalent multivitamins unsafe for pigeons ? How about giving one small piece of multivitamin tablet to per pigeon for a few days ??


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Check this out - it's actually written for parrot owners, but the vitamins involved should be pretty much the same. 

http://www3.upatsix.com/liz/articles/nutrition.html

I noticed this particularly. I can't vouch for it personally, I don't take human vitamins or give them to birds (so just giving a reference here) but ...



> ... I should insert here that of course, any vitamin or vitamin-mineral supplements must be specifically avian products. Dog and cat vitamins (and people ones, too), utilize vitamin D2 and D2 cannot be used by birds. Avians (and reptiles) require vitamin D3 ...


These are the vitamin ingredients in pigeon vitamins I use:

A, D3, E, K, B, B3, B5, B6. B12, C

Some, like C, are a very small percentage, but the amounts and proportions of each component are aimed at birds specifically.

The powder I use also contains minerals and aminoacids.

That's about all I can say on it, not being a nutrition expert


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

ok thank you


----------

